# Apple cider vinegar for fleas?



## WolfieWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

I found this on another forum when googling flea treatments:

"I use Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar (with the "mother"). Dilute it with appx. 3 parts water and spray/rub their coat. I only have to do this every 2 weeks or so, and in the summer months (I live in central FL) once a week. It makes them pretty stinky, but for only a few hours, and it has the added benefit of improving the shine and thickness of the coat."

Has anyone here done this and has it worked for you? 

If so, do you get the dog completely wet when applying it? Or just sort of a spritz?

I'm also wondering why raw organic, with the mother, instead of the regular Heinz variety apple cider vinegar?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use Braggs raw organic in my chickens water and dogs water..I probably should drink it myself, they say it's very good for you.

Have never tried it for fleas (we don't have any),,but interesting

When I mix for drinking, it's 3T per gallon of water


----------

